#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

[h= ]2[/h] 

      ʡ       ʡ     ʡ    ʡ     ɺ     .                                 : 

        ɡ     ȡ      ӡ        ʡ                      ȡ                               . 

*

*
          :                  ʡ  ʡ   ʡ  ʡ     ɡ   ѡ        ǡ                     :   [ ]     [ ]. 

  :                ߡ    ѡ            ȡ  ҡ         ɡ     ǡ         ǡ     ǡ         :       ɡ   ѡ    [ ]. 

     ɡ     ӡ   ͡     Ѻ  ʡ  ʡ  ʡ   . 



   ͡  ͡    ʡ  ʡ  ʡ  . 



See More:

----------


## Mohamed

** 

  :          ɺ                               ǡ  ǡ  ǡ       ɡ     ɡ       ɡ      ޡ   ͡  ӡ  ҡ  . 

 :          ɡ       ɺ         ɡ              ɺ    ޡ  ɡ    :             . 

        ǡ     ǡ               . 


* 
*
  :       -  -      ǡ                     ǡ                  ǡ                         -   -            . 

                          ͡    ɡ        !       !         !       !    -   -   ѡ                !! 


* 
*
           Ⱥ                       :   [ ]. 

  : 

[table]
              [TR]
             [TD="width: 45%"] [/TD]
             [TD="width: 10%"][/TD]
             [TD="width: 45%"] [/TD]
         [/TR]
         [TR]
             [TD="width: 45%"] [/TD]
             [TD="width: 10%"][/TD]
             [TD="width: 45%"] [/TD]
         [/TR]
      [/table]

 

*
*

 :             :            ݡ       ݡ               Ϻ          ɡ     -   -      ϡ   ϡ            ߺ       ɡ     ʡ      . 

 :              . 

                      ! 

          !                         ѡ         . 

                      ѿ!      Ͽ!

----------


## Mohamed

** 

  :          ɡ           ѡ  ȡ                    ͺ  ȡ   ϡ     ߡ      ʡ  ʡ   ʡ     . 

 :               . 

  :                           ɡ        . 

 :   ѡ    Ӻ       :             ̺   ɡ  . 

  -   -              ͡     ա    Ǻ                . 


** 

    ӡ           : (            ϡ    ӡ      :    ɡ              ɡ  ݡ          ).  

      -   -                . 

 -   -         ȡ           !   _  -          :       !           ӡ  ǡ            -  -      -     -                  . 

         .

----------

